
Generate images and video with Deep Dream - crypticlizard
https://www.71squared.com/deepdreamer
======
robert_foss
This is an ad for a paid & closed source application.

~~~
0x4a42
And it's for OS X only.

~~~
crypticlizard
yeah, i have mixed feeling about it, sorry i posted it. But the open source
projects I've been sifting through are all broken to some extent. I was hoping
someone might point out a better option than this closed source :(

------
richrichardsson
I'm wary that the page doesn't give any details of what kind of rendering
speed you can expect or which GPUs are supported.

------
akerro
Be careful, it's for OSX only.

~~~
jarnix
thank you, this should be written somewhere on their website :)

------
amelius
Are the generated animations "stable"?

I mean that in the same sense as [1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15766249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15766249)

------
tudorw
This reminds of the 'Magic Eye' craze, while there's an impressive technical
aspect, emotionally these leave me cold, in every case I preferred the raw
image to the processed one.

~~~
dagw
Yup. From a technical point of view these style transferring algorithms are
really cool. But from an artistic point of view they're dull. And these
examples aren't anywhere near as good as those found here:
[https://github.com/jcjohnson/neural-
style](https://github.com/jcjohnson/neural-style) for example. Perhaps someone
can use this technique as a starting off point for creating something of
artistic value, but so far I haven't seen it.

~~~
jeeceebees
I'm quite partial to this implementation of deep dream:
[https://github.com/ProGamerGov/Protobuf-
Dreamer](https://github.com/ProGamerGov/Protobuf-Dreamer)

Feel like something similar should be possible with a style transfer as well.

Also: [https://distill.pub/2017/feature-
visualization/](https://distill.pub/2017/feature-visualization/)

------
FraKtus
Product is at version 1.0 since 2 years and never received any update. I could
use more options when rendering movies...

